# Latest Build



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

6'9" Medium light power, fast action wader casting rod. Built on a North Fork Composites (NFC) HM 7' P703-1 (Lambda LMX) blank, with Fuji Ti SIC micro guides in a spiral wrap. The colors are to match a 13 Fishing Concept Z with the blue Trick Shop kit.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

It takes a clean build to stand up to close-up photo scrutiny. Yours does that with room to spare. Very, very nice!


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice and clean build!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

Got to say that blue trick kit looks good on there. Tiger looks really good too. Another awesome build


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

I like that 703 hm a lot itâ€™s a great blank. Perfect for you tails. Unfortunately it made its way off the boat one day drifting Iâ€™ve been wanting to replace it. Gorgeous work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Question from someone who's never built a rod in their life.

About how much does it cost you to build a rod like that?


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

dk2429 said:


> Question from someone who's never built a rod in their life.
> 
> About how much does it cost you to build a rod like that?


 The blank is $228.15, the guides are $77.16, tip top $13.99, reel seat and arbors $15.59, Grip and butt $28 (I make them from flor grade cork rings), winding checks $19.30 and misc; epoxy, mixing cups, brushes, thread, tape, razor blades $23.57. Total in parts only: $405.76


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank You for the compliments gentlemen.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Beautiful Rod!!!!

U Dunn GoouD!


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

i'm assuming that you cut 3"s off the bottom?


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow.. Very Nice.


----------



## VenomM2 (Feb 6, 2018)

Looks great! What thread did you use to match that Concept Z?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

